# One twin smaller than the other



## roobie74

Hi All - I hope you don't mind me posting here. I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant. I had a scan yesterday and found out it's twins!! One twin is measuring 6 weeks 6 days and the other the Dr said was approx half the size (so I am guessing it measures about a week behind???). The Dr said the smaller twin has a 50/50 chance of survival. Have any of you ladies experienced this? I am really worried - although delighted at the same time that I am pregnant! I am trying not to worry to much and to remain positive that skinny twin makes it. I have another scan on thursday but in the meantime does anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks for your help xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

no experience hun. didn't want to read and run. i will pray for your your baby and hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## emmasmommy

are they fraternal twins? if so, your eggs may have been released at slightly different times in your cycle and therefore fertilized at different times. Good luck:)


----------



## roobie74

Hi, yes they are fraternal but I concieved by IVF so the embryos were both at the same stage when put back. Both have strong heartbeats I've read a few things online that the smaller twin can catch up but others say that they have lost the smaller twin. I guess I am just going to have to stay positive and hope that he gets the 50% to survive. Thanks xx


----------



## mamato2more

I have no idea, but keep us posted. When do you go back for another check?


----------



## butrfly

praying for you and your twins. :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

keeping my fingers crossed for you all hun x


----------



## Kitty23

Personally thats what happened to my triplets, one sac was alot smaller than the other two and never fully devoloped hence why I am now having twins. I don't want to say this is definatly what happened but I wish I had been more prepared for it. :hugs: But strong heartbeats are very good, it might just be that one is just smaller and will catch up. 

fingers crossed for you 
xxx


----------



## roobie74

mamato2more said:


> I have no idea, but keep us posted. When do you go back for another check?

Hi, I go back on Thursday afternoon - I'll let you know how we get on x


----------



## _Vicky_

no experience but to let you know we have everything crossed for you - lots of luck xxxxxx


----------



## akcher

Good luck roobie! I hope your little one catches up. I think strong HB is a good sign.


----------



## dawny690

Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## malpal

Just wanted to say good luck hun xx


----------



## luckilotti

hugs x

fingers crossed that all will be well, a good strong heart beat is a great sign.

I found out i was having twins at an emergency scan at approx 7/8weeks. they 'estimated' there was about 5 days between mine. They couldnt see heart beats though at this stage. (not sure if it was the machine etc?) My GP had booked me the emergency scan as he had told me i was very likely to miscarry in the next couple of days as i was in severe pain. 

I now have two toddlers, so the little one may be a stong one despite the smalller size. 

My 'smaller one' also 'stopped growing' at 31 weeks.... they had me in daily for monitoring as they wanted me to hold on for as long as possible. He was born 4 weeks later (unplanned and very sudden) and he was 1lb 1 heavier than what they said he was. The machines are great, but IMO, are no good at giving dates for mutiples as they are going to grow at different rates.

Please take care of yourself and as stupid i know it sounds, try not to worry as you need as little stress as possible x


----------



## roobie74

Thanks everyone. We are just trying to stay positive and have many family and friends praying for us (including you guys). I'll update on Thursday after the scan:hugs: xx


----------



## _Vicky_

ooohh good luck xxxxx


----------



## malpal

Just wanted to say good luck for today hun xx


----------



## roobie74

Thanks for all your good wishes. We had our second scan today and both babies are doing great! The smaller twin is now only about 2 days behind the bigger twin. We are so relieved and absolutely delighted!!:happydance: I'm seven and half weeks pregnant and due another scan in about 2.5 weeks. Just taking it easy now and keeping this positive attitude (which seems to be working so far!)

Thanks again everyone .

R xx


----------



## akcher

Wonderful news!! :dance:


----------



## Kitty23

woo hoo!:happydance: Thats really great news :) xxx


----------



## mamato2more

That is great news!! YEY little ones!!


----------



## luckilotti

i am over the moon for you! i really hate scans as the way they date is just not accurate for mutiples!

Take care of yourself and those 2 that you are cooking. 

I'm really SO happy the little one is catching up x


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

yay yay yay yay wel done you!!!!


----------

